# Broadcast channels on satellite



## Gary Prade (Nov 15, 2016)

Is there any way to get broadcast channels on satellite?  We currently are on DirecTV and in the past we could get an RV exception to the 150 mile FCC rule and receive East and West Coast feeds for NBC, CBS, etc.  We frequently camp outside the range of broadcast TV, cell, etc. but would still like to stay caught up on the news.  We have local channels via satellite at home, but the FCC ruling keeps us from getting anything but cable feeds on the road.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary, you can call direct and give them the area code where you are and get local or it was that way several yr back when I had direct.


----------

